# West Coast GSD Breeders



## robslv1 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I'm new to the German Shepherd forum . 
I want to ask everyone who knows of any good German Shepherd breeders on the west coast that you might recommend.
Me and my family are very Athletic and enjoy the outdoors And we are looking at finding extremely healthy German shepherd puppy.
I've done a lot of research by reading about them And really excited of getting one .
The scariest part of about getting one from a breeder is all the horror stories  Of health issues.i would hate to purchase one and then find out 6-12 mo later that they have a health issue . All the breeders that I've seen on the Internet say that they've got great bloodline championship show dogs etc. etc. . It still worry me because I really wish that I knew them personally . And don't want to be a victim of a new member of the family.

Me my wife and and my disabled son are looking for a Beautiful extremely healthy family dog Once again we are very Active . And love the outdoors. 

Can anyone please give me any advice which breeder I could really trust . 

Thank you all in advance. 
And God Bless


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I got Fiona from Harvey Allen in Orange County California. His web page is rudek9.com. Don't think he has pups right now, but his female is in heat. PM me if you want his number. He also trains the dogs.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Off the top of my head, breeders on the west coast I'd recommend would be Camilla Hart with Sentinal Harts in California SentinelHarts German Shepherds

She produces some pretty nice dogs and the conversations I've had with her have been helpful. She's knowledgeable and I wouldn't hesitate to get a pup from her. She health tests among working her dogs. 

Jean Schrader at SchraderhausK9.com - +1.253.843.1123 PST - German Shepherd Working Dogs
Jean has been very helpful and willing to share what she knows regarding the breed. She health tests and produces some really great dogs as well. Again, another breeder I would not hesitate getting a dog from. Jean is in Washington. 

Shelby Dean in Oregon. Neumond German Shepherds - Welcome                                                      Dog Training, obedience, tracking, personal protection, German Shepherds, Oregon Dog Training, Oregon German
She works her dogs, health tests and knows her stuff. She's pretty awesome. 

If you're not looking strictly on west coast, I'd also say to check out Weberhaus in Kansas. Malinda is very knowledgeable and health tests. She produces some quality dogs. My male is from her T-litter and he's a pretty awesome boy but I could be a bit biased  Home

Also Robin Huerta with HuertaHof in Illinois. She and her husband breed German showlines and working lines with the occasionally show/working cross. Huerta Hof German Shepherds
Robin is very knowledgable and puts so much love into their breeding program. 

Really any of the above, they all health test, work their dogs and take great pride in their breeding programs. They will match the pup to the family. They're all great people who are also very honest. Be honest with what you're looking for in a family companion and they'll be honest with you regarding whether they may have a pup or upcoming litter that would work. 

Also, make sure to do your research on exactly what you're looking for and prepared for. German shepherd puppies can be an adventure that can and will test your patience.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

West Coast German Shepherds.


----------



## Roko (Aug 12, 2015)

We got our pup from Hermie Manahan. And he is absolutely gorgeous. Currently, the only way that I can find reaching him is via email Helen Chang: [email protected][dot]com

Forum won't let me post email addresses because I haven't hit 3 posts yet. 

Good Luck!


----------



## BallsofMeat (Apr 11, 2015)

I got mine from Radni Psi Kennels in Los Angeles. 
I've also gotten a pup from Kreative Kennels in the past.
Caini de Politie is another great kennel. 

These are all extremely reputable with top of the line dogs. 

Here are their links:
germanshepherdsla.com
kreativekennels.com
cainidepolitie.com


----------



## Bosco14 (Dec 24, 2014)

I have a male from West Coast German Shepherds, you can PM me if you would like to talk.


----------



## dano1427 (Mar 19, 2013)

Sentinelharts in Dublin, Ca (East Bay Area). Very cognizant about health, testing, etc.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

WitmerTysonimports in Menlo Park. Hands down, best. People mentor under Randy and David, use their dogs for their breeding programs.


----------



## joeinca (Mar 19, 2015)

I purchased from Kreative Kennels in Turlock, CA. Bloodlines speak for themselves. I picked my puppy at the facility. Great staff that took the time with me to look at several dogs. Was impressed with the operation. I have no issues with my dog. I love how she is turning out.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

There has been at least two other recent threads on west coast breeders. Maybe it was NW or Oregon but there were two other threads. 
My personal choice: Vom Haus Reid, Salem, Oregon. I've worked with them in one capacity or another for 30 years and currently have two of their dogs.


----------

